# Repair dip in bathtub



## cspringer (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,
There is a slight oval dip in the middle of my tub that is approximately 6x12 inches. The water settles and has discolored the area. I'm not sure if the tub is cast iron, steel, etc. (not fiberglass). Is there an epoxy that I can use to fill in the dip that won't pop off after a year or two? If not, any recommendations for a DIY (spray paint) fix?
Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Jan 21, 2012)

You probably have a steel tub that is dented...

Not much you can do with it except replacement.


----------



## cspringer (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. I was afraid of that.

I did find this link but after checking out the fix on cars (youtube) it doesn't look promising. I guess it's worth a few dollars for a can of air just to satisfy my curiosity.

Tub Dent Repair | eHow.com


----------



## cspringer (Jan 22, 2012)

Any recommendations for painting? I see a lot of products on google but perhaps someone has experience with a particular brand.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 22, 2012)

E-How is useless for information on Plumbing...
They are a content farm that produces useless articles on everything and relies on advertising clicks to make money....
Unfortunately they come up in searches and often above sites that have much better and more credible information.
Google hasn't figured out a way to knock them down and bring the results of better sites up yet....
Their efforts to do so have cut the traffic from better sites as well...

Here is the Bio of the E-How Article Author....
Elizabeth Grace
Based in Grand Rapids, Michigan, Elizabeth Grace is a freelance writer. She holds a Bachelor of Arts in public relations from Pepperdine University, and has 15 years of experience developing marketing campaigns for universities and multinational corporations.

Notice the plumbing credentials?


----------

